# Hot tubs!



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone know why I get so hammered after soakin' in the hot tub? Couple beers or what not at the hill and no tub, I'm up late, drinkin' and everythings good. Same amount of alcohol and a tub soak, I'm a drunkin' Irishman at a St. Pattys Day parade. I've seen warnings about alcohol and hot tubs but I have no idea why.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know the science behind it, but it's true. The problem isn't being in the hottub, it's getting out. You don't feel it until you get out then realize you're HAMMERED!


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm googled it. seems like it doesn't really make you more drunk its just heat has some of the same effects as drinking.
dehidration, dizzyness, increased bloodflow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you not understand that beer/alcohol is a dehydrant, that a hot tub is a dehydrant, and that heat is a dehydrant?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you not understand that beer/alcohol is a dehydrant, that a hot tub is a dehydrant, and that heat is a dehydrant?



and the combination of the three is fucking spectacular


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> and the combination of the three is fucking spectacular


Until you or someone you love drowns to death.

Water and alcohol are not something to joke around about.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> and the combination of the three is fucking spectacular


This is all that really matters.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Until you or someone you love drowns to death.
> 
> Water and alcohol are not something to joke around about.


Eh, natural selection... it can be a bitch.

I don't mean to be harsh, but sometimes the truth is.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Until you or someone you love drowns to death.
> 
> Water and alcohol are not something to joke around about.


umm.... I drink shitloads of booze in my hot tub all the time. If you drown to death in a hot tub you're a fucking moron .


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> umm.... I drink shitloads of booze in my hot tub all the time. If you drown to death in a hot tub you're a fucking moron .


Not as much of a moron as you would be for actually drinking "shitloads of booze" in a hot tub in the first place.

i hope nature selects you.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you not understand that beer/alcohol is a dehydrant, that a hot tub is a dehydrant, and that heat is a dehydrant?


I call bs.........it's got to be more then dehydration. I've spent enough time drinkin' in the desert to get some serious dehydro goin'.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> I call bs.........it's got to be more then dehydration. I've spent enough time drinkin' in the desert to get some serious dehydro goin'.


Alcohol raises blood pressure, and heat also raises blood pressure. Too much and you can pass out and drown.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> and the combination of the three is fucking spectacular


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: With a joint or 5 and an abundance of lighters!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Not as much of a moron as you would be for actually drinking "shitloads of booze" in a hot tub in the first place.
> 
> i hope nature selects you.


dude, you need to relax.

ya know what would be good for that?..... 12 beers and an hour in the hot tub


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

little devil said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: With a joint or 5 and an abundance of lighters!


Fuck yeah!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> dude, you need to relax.
> 
> ya know what would be good for that?..... 12 beers and an hour in the hot tub


i lifeguard during my off time as a snowboarder, and its ignorant, uneducated people like you that make me scared for our future. If you think getting drunk in a hottub is ok, i can only imagine what you would teach your kids to do.

Fact of the matter is that drinking and being in water is a very dangerous act of stupidity. a couple beers or a couple glasses of wine are a different story, but your looking like a fool over here talking about getting blitzed in a hot tub. It doesnt make you look cool at all. Just an uneducated asshat.

(i dont mean uneducated as in smarts. I mean uneducated as in you have no idea what can happen being a drunkin fool in water, especially hot water which raises the danger level exponentially)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I only go in the hot tub if hot chicks are going to be there. Otherwise, I'd rather take a nap


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hell yeah, nothing better after a full day of riding then a 12'er of dank micro and a huge bottle of crown soakin in the tub 

Panhandler would have a real shit fit if he knew how my crew rolls in the summer. We get smashed from sun up to sun down, and ride wake all damn day. The evening butter sets are pretty damn comical :laugh: Hell I learned wake 2 wake 180's smashed outta my mind :cheeky4:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

oh bro i wish i was that cool. smokin dank nugs and not contributing to society. Hell yeah sticky nug bong rips brah!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> i lifeguard during my off time as a snowboarder, and its ignorant, uneducated people like you that make me scared for our future. If you think getting drunk in a hottub is ok, i can only imagine what you would teach your kids to do.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that drinking and being in water is a very dangerous act of stupidity. a couple beers or a couple glasses of wine are a different story, but your looking like a fool over here talking about getting blitzed in a hot tub. It doesnt make you look cool at all. Just an uneducated asshat.
> 
> (i dont mean uneducated as in smarts. I mean uneducated as in you have no idea what can happen being a drunkin fool in water, especially hot water which raises the danger level exponentially)



you sound like one of those people that can't handle alcohol so you preach to the rest of the world about how fucking dangerous it is.

don't get all preachy on me. I do dangerously reckless shit all the time. this is a snowboarding forum for god's sake. most of the people here get stoned and launch themselves off cliffs down huge dangerous mountains. having some beers in a hot tub isn't even in the top 100 of most dangerous things I do on the regular.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> you sound like one of those people that can't handle alcohol so you preach to the rest of the world about how fucking dangerous it is.


Not at all. Im half irish and half german. I can (and do) get wasted right along side everyone else. Im just responsible enough to know not to drink around water.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

getting drunk in scummy bars in mexico is pretty bad for your health too. I managed to find my way out of major brawls, knife and 2x4 fights, cop cars, jails and near riots down there while on acid/mushrooms, man those were some good times..... I think I can find my way around my hot tub in my back yard. I can remember in 10 grade getting hammered on sunnyD and everclear in my hot tub with my buddy and 5 chicks..... we all survived..... I think the stealing cars is what really caught up to some of us, he got shot right in front of us a couple of nights later, he took one to the back of his skull, my other buddy got shot in the ass.....good thing we lived through that crazy ass hot tub night, those things will kill you. lmao. Thats all in the past though, been 15 years since highschool, 12 years since my last trip to mexico for "partying" with my friends. 

Honestly I would be more worried about smacking into a tree at 40 mph coming down a slope than I would about a freakin beer in a hot tub.... oh and yeah, I let my 18 y/o daughter and her girlfriends get drunk in the hot tub in the back yard.... keeps them from doing something even more stupid like drinking and driving. Her friends are kinda hot too.


Also, I will add.... I dont know why your drunker after the hot tub, I personally can drink more while sitting in the hot tub.... I think I will go out there now and down a couple of beers....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> I call bs.........it's got to be more then dehydration. I've spent enough time drinkin' in the desert to get some serious dehydro goin'.


Call what you want I listed the facts then again what do I know my hot tub is only at 10,000 feet. 



Argo said:


> oh and yeah, I let my 18 y/o daughter and her girlfriends get drunk in the hot tub in the back yard.... keeps them from doing something even more stupid like drinking and driving. Her friends are kinda hot too.


So got any pics of said 18 year old hot tub action.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BA, letting them do it is one thing, evidence of it is another.....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

> most of the people here get stoned and launch themselves off cliffs down huge dangerous mountains


Amen to that.

Panhandler has a point because it does happen, but I don't think people care enough to do otherwise.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Bro thats nothing, i let my 2 little ones smoke! so badass!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Hell yeah, nothing better after a full day of riding then a 12'er of dank micro and a huge bottle of crown soakin in the tub
> 
> Panhandler would have a real shit fit if he knew how my crew rolls in the summer. We get smashed from sun up to sun down, and ride wake all damn day. The evening butter sets are pretty damn comical :laugh: Hell I learned wake 2 wake 180's smashed outta my mind :cheeky4:



speaking of which, haven't seen your ass since I got hired on as an instructor!? where the hell is my wakeboarding invite hahahaha


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I think listening to deadmau5 is more detrimental that drinking in a hot tub... not to sounds like a troll or anything but do your friends, the techno twins, Vlad and Veeter have your back on this one?


But yes on a serious note it seems like you have a personal life experience with loss in relation to someone drinking too much in a hot tub... personally for me it's awesome, and I'm not ignorant enough to drink to the point where I'm going to bare with letting my head drop down into a water that is saturated with untold amounts of nut sweat throughout the day.


Btw, 
Do you know C.J. Parker by any chance? She was a lifeguard too, pretty stunning lady in her prime.

edit: double post.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

C.J. Parker hahahahaha.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Id probably still beat cheek with pam, just to say i beat cheeks with pam.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Id probably still beat cheek with pam, just to say i beat cheeks with pam.


that's a helluva lot more dangerous than drinking in a hot tub. :laugh:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> speaking of which, haven't seen your ass since I got hired on as an instructor!? where the hell is my wakeboarding invite hahahaha


Shit bro, anytime during the summer. That's good news ya got hired on there. I was gonna go tomorrow but I have the damn flu. How's the snow holding up over there? 

As for the topic at hand, I think there is more risk slipping and busting your melon then drowning lol


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> that's a helluva lot more dangerous than drinking in a hot tub. :laugh:


Both are wet, slippery, and you can fit your whole body into them

Both are good with a little bit of alcohol

Both are made of plastic

Both can give you nasty diseases

Id say theyre about equal.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> As for the topic at hand, I think there is more risk slipping and busting your melon then drowning lol


QFT. This subject is kinda like how some mothers feel very strongly about "Stranger Danger" but in all reality you have a better chance of being attacked by a shark and stuck by lightning at the same time than to have your child abducted.

Cliff notes: Be safe while drinking around water and while boarding and everyone is cool. :laugh:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Both are wet, slippery, and you can fit your whole body into them
> 
> Both are good with a little bit of alcohol
> 
> ...


hahahaha. fucking win . so much fucking win. good job


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So.....sounds like it's a combo of things. Alcohol and heat do the same thing to the body. Too much of either, is no bueno,..... combine them? Your body can't regulate the heat which results in hyperthermia, stroke, heart attack and or passing out. Dehydration, health and other "chemicals" or "medications" also can contribute to a nasty outcome.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm shocked at the number of guys on here that like to soak in a hot tub with booze and no girls... 

I think there's a bigger issue at hand rather than dunkin and boozin. :dunno:

Do you guys take bubble baths at home too? Just kidding :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Shit bro, anytime during the summer. That's good news ya got hired on there. I was gonna go tomorrow but I have the damn flu. How's the snow holding up over there?
> 
> As for the topic at hand, I think there is more risk slipping and busting your melon then drowning lol


I definitely retract my statement.. the "snow" as you call it..... I went today got two lessons.. I think they might push for one more weekend...but yeah unless you are making money off being there or we get another cold spell, crescent's season is over... I want to go to colorado yesterday :[ short winters blow.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'm shocked at the number of guys on here that like to soak in a hot tub with booze and no girls...
> 
> I think there's a bigger issue at hand rather than dunkin and boozin. :dunno:
> 
> Do you guys take bubble baths at home too? Just kidding :laugh:


if you cant have a soak in a hot tub without having gay thoughts than you've got some major questions to ask yourself.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> i lifeguard during my off time as a snowboarder, and its ignorant, uneducated people like you that make me scared for our future. If you think getting drunk in a hottub is ok, i can only imagine what you would teach your kids to do.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that drinking and being in water is a very dangerous act of stupidity. a couple beers or a couple glasses of wine are a different story, but your looking like a fool over here talking about getting blitzed in a hot tub. It doesnt make you look cool at all. Just an uneducated asshat.
> 
> (i dont mean uneducated as in smarts. I mean uneducated as in you have no idea what can happen being a drunkin fool in water, especially hot water which raises the danger level exponentially)



man speaks the truth! No doubt! Ever take a hot shower and feel like going to sleep after?
Ever have that OVERWHELMING feeling to fall asleep after a hard day riding once you get home? 

Well , it happens all the time in water too. Water calms people, especially hot water, they lean back and relax. *Sometimes, with booze. Some people, a few drinks and being sleepy and NOTHING wakes them up. And then they drown. *

If that is natural selection, then there are about 50 other things out there that can mix together to kill ya. We all gotta go, but I'd prefer not to nudge the hand of fate and try to experience some things first.

don't tub alone, and when sleepy, gtfo.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Shit I know people drown but you guys are a little too serious. Most people are smart enough to know the dangers of drinking and hot tubbing and their limits with them.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for bringing this thread back alive but...

Anyone have any suggestions for a good hot tub brand? 
I'm not sure if I should go used or new.. 
I kinda want a 6-7 person one. 

I bought a new house and need to get one, I've been spoiled at my old place.. Sat in the hot tub all the time after riding and late nights at the bar! It's pretty crucial to my lifestyle I guess! I'm going to have to skip my two snowboarding trips next year but it's totally worth it.


----------

